# Poulan Wild Thing



## dougfirfirewood (Oct 25, 2008)

is getting great reviews, i think i may have to buy one... :jawdrop:

just sayin.... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## superfire (Oct 25, 2008)

*oh'boy*

the murons are breeding again. =poulan


----------



## dougfirfirewood (Oct 25, 2008)

cheers


----------



## nilzlofgren (Oct 25, 2008)

This review is the best, especially the second paragraph.

"The WILD THING is actually Poulan model PW1480WT made in the USA. It comes with a really nice case and blade sheath, a spare Oregon P4018WT chain and 96ml (3.2 oz) of 2 Stroke Engine Oil. The oil gas mix ratio is 40:1. To keep it simple mix the 96ml bottle of oil with 4 Litres (1 gallon) of gas so do buy a new 1 gallon gas tank while you pick up your Wild Thing. (You must mix your fuel in a container, not in the tank).

I was going to buy a Stihl or a Husqvarna until I dug a little deeper. This is what I discovered. The Poulan Saw Co. was founded in 1946 in Louisiana by Charles Poulan. Poulan merged with Weed Eater in the 1970s then Poulan Weed Eater was purchased by the Swedish conglomerate Electrolux in 1979. Since Electrolux owns Husqvarna which owns Poulan, the two brands share technologies (so says wikipedia).

The real star of Texas Chainsaw Massacre was Poulan. Get ear, hand, eye and hand protection. YOU NEED A HELMET because kickback is the issue."


----------



## Nailgunner (Oct 25, 2008)

> So says Wikipedia



Oh, well then, must be true. rofl lol etc.


----------



## Jonny Quest (Oct 25, 2008)

*Too Late!!!!*



nilzlofgren said:


> This review is the best, especially the second paragraph.
> 
> "The WILD THING is actually Poulan model PW1480WT made in the USA. It comes with a really nice case and blade sheath, a spare Oregon P4018WT chain and 96ml (3.2 oz) of 2 Stroke Engine Oil. The oil gas mix ratio is 40:1. To keep it simple mix the 96ml bottle of oil with 4 Litres (1 gallon) of gas so do buy a new 1 gallon gas tank while you pick up your Wild Thing. (You must mix your fuel in a container, not in the tank).
> 
> ...



Doh!

I wish I had seen these reviews BEFORE I bought my 385XP. Live & Learn.


----------



## dougfirfirewood (Oct 25, 2008)

but seriously 

.... the saw is made in the USA...

:deadhorse:


----------



## Richard_ (Oct 25, 2008)

not a bad saw for $150.00 , my cousin bought one , and used it too clear an acre of oak , almond and some other hard wood fruit trees , thing wouldn't idle at all , had to keep on the throttle , but it cut them all down


----------



## Octane (Oct 25, 2008)

Poulans are OK, but when you get serious about cutting wood you get a Stihl.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 25, 2008)

Richard_ said:


> not a bad saw for $150.00 , my cousin bought one , and used it too clear an acre of oak , almond and some other hard wood fruit trees , thing wouldn't idle at all , had to keep on the throttle , but it cut them all down



Alot of them are like that from the factory (poor idling), all you have to do is richen up the mixture. Mine starts easy and runs great, I can even bury the 18" bar in soft wood if I don't mind cutting real slow. But it does great up to about 12" wood before it slows down much.


----------



## Hydestone (Oct 25, 2008)

My brother-in-law gave me a wild thing as a wedding gift (best one I received) 5 years ago. I laid it to rest 2 weeks ago. Cause of death was a melted piston.

Mine ran well for a while. I was cutting 4-5 cords a year plus a few trees and limbs. I am not sure what happened but is started idleing fast and the loop would spin while idleing. Then one day it started bogging down mid cut and would stop. It finally stopped mid-limb removal. I ended up completing the cut with a bow saw!

Today I bought a Stihl MS 250. I brought it home around lunchtime but haven't cut with it yet. I think I might trade it in for a 290. I will be up all night trying to decide if I made the wrong choice!


----------



## ShoerFast (Oct 25, 2008)

Hydestone said:


> My brother-in-law gave me a wild thing as a wedding gift (best one I received) 5 years ago. I laid it to rest 2 weeks ago. Cause of death was a melted piston.
> 
> Mine ran well for a while. I was cutting 4-5 cords a year plus a few trees and limbs. I am not sure what happened but is started idleing fast and the loop would spin while idleing. Then one day it started bogging down mid cut and would stop. It finally stopped mid-limb removal. I ended up completing the cut with a bow saw!
> 
> Today I bought a Stihl MS 250. I brought it home around lunchtime but haven't cut with it yet. I think I might trade it in for a 290. I will be up all night trying to decide if I made the wrong choice!



Welcome to the site Hydestone!  

Now quickly press and hold your computers power button till your screen is black! 





Ok, you did not heed my warning, it was for your own good. 

Now, your only chance is to walk briskly right past the 361's and 290's at your Stihl dealer, and get something for your wife! 

Seriously, if you liked your Wildthinggy, your going to love your 250! 

Now that you been welcomed and warned, the 290 is a step up from a 250, but a 361 a giant leap!


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 26, 2008)

Octane said:


> Poulans are OK, but when you get serious about cutting wood you get a Stihl.



*you get a Solo!*



7sleeper


----------



## echoman8 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Poulan vs good saw*



dougfirfirewood said:


> but seriously
> 
> .... the saw is made in the USA...
> 
> :deadhorse:



Comparing Poulan with husky is like comparing a ford with a mercedes. 
The poulan oilers are inferior to husky, stihl, echo and others.
The poulan cylinders are inferior to husky, stihl, echo and others.
The poulan bearings (roller and needle) are inferior to husky, stihl, echo and others.
The poulan plastic is inferior to husky, stihl, echo and others.
The poulan is a "wantobe" husky.

It may be argued that they cut fast, but someone show me a 3700 or smaller poulan with 1000 hours. For each one of these, there will be thousands of husky, stihl, and echo with 1000 hours which continue to cut all day long.

echoman


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Wildthing and other green poulans don't even have a plated bore, it's just bare aluminium which is a kiss of deth for longevity. Ports have zero chanfer on them, saw only revs 8k-9k. 

Anyone who says they are a good saw, even for the money is talking out their A$$.

LOL but with a few simple mods, a wild thing can be made to out cut a simmilar sized stock Stihl or Husky. Only problem it will cut the life expectancy from 50 hours at best to maybe 5 min.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 26, 2008)

superfire said:


> the murons are breeding again. =poulan



Yup...and they're breeding with the Instines.


----------



## dougfirfirewood (Oct 26, 2008)

timberwolf said:


> Wildthing and other green poulans don't even have a plated bore, it's just bare aluminium which is a kiss of deth for longevity. Ports have zero chanfer on them, saw only revs 8k-9k.
> 
> Anyone who says they are a good saw, even for the money is talking out their A$$.
> 
> LOL but with a few simple mods, a wild thing can be made to out cut a simmilar sized stock Stihl or Husky. Only problem it will cut the life expectancy from 50 hours at best to maybe 5 min.



now i know better ....


----------



## scootr (Oct 26, 2008)

Timberwolf, after seeing the pic of that Poulan, I think you have way too much time on your hands! How about I send you my 044. If your going to mod a saw, do one worth doing. LOL


----------



## Tman2381 (Oct 26, 2008)

*I have one*

I have the wild thing and as soon as I can get a stihl I will. IT might of cut maybe 10 cord of wood and that might be a generous quote. Before the p/c Let go. Just hoping the craftsman holds up. So far it's already surpassed the poulan so here's hoping:greenchainsaw:


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 26, 2008)

Tman2381 said:


> I have the wild thing and as soon as I can get a stihl I will. IT might of cut maybe 10 cord of wood and that might be a generous quote. Before the p/c Let go. Just hoping the craftsman holds up. So far it's already surpassed the poulan so here's hoping:greenchainsaw:



Have you richened up the mixture? If you don't, you're in for another dead saw soon. They run them so damn lean they burn up quick.


----------



## Hydestone (Oct 26, 2008)

when you say richen the mixture, do you mean increase the amount of gas to oil ratio?


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hydestone said:


> when you say richen the mixture, do you mean increase the amount of gas to oil ratio?



Nope, I mean turn up (counter clockwise) the H and L screws on the carb, richening the fuel/air mixture.


----------



## Hydestone (Oct 26, 2008)

Ah, got it. I think I may have cooked my 2375 monkeying around with that screw. It didn't seem to do much so I kept adjusting it. Eventually, the piston melted on me. Or at least that is what the repair shop told me. Is that an easy thing to verify if I open up the saw?


----------



## Nailgunner (Oct 26, 2008)

well yes, have the cylinder off and look for the piston being ... melted. or otherwise knackered.

I suggest you get to grips with the fundementals of small engines and how to make them live happily, if you buy a nice saw like a Husky or those other expensive ones and melt the piston, I'll drag you out of bed and slap you with a fish.


----------



## Hydestone (Oct 26, 2008)

My small engine skills are non-existent. Do you know any good websites that demonstrate the basics to hone my skills?


----------



## Nailgunner (Oct 26, 2008)

This one ? 

Use the search, take good notes, and if you're stuck ask us. Happy to help.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 26, 2008)

Hydestone said:


> Ah, got it. I think I may have cooked my 2375 monkeying around with that screw. It didn't seem to do much so I kept adjusting it. Eventually, the piston melted on me. Or at least that is what the repair shop told me. Is that an easy thing to verify if I open up the saw?




Now can we all see why they went to splined carb screws?


----------



## Hydestone (Oct 26, 2008)

What is a splined carb screw?


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hydestone said:


> What is a splined carb screw?



One that doesn't have a notch in the top for a regular screw driver, it keeps "regular people" from messing with the carb. I take a dremel to mine and put a notch in most of the time. I'll have to get the right tool for it...but for now my way works. Oh yeah, and I've yet to melt a piston or do any damage to any engine I've tuned - which includes chainsaws, snowmobiles, motorcycles, mopeds, lawn mowers, and snowblowers mostly *knock on wood*.


----------



## Nailgunner (Oct 27, 2008)

no user-serviceable parts inside. oh, let's see 

Thinking on the poor thing, I mean Wild thing, er, thingy, would the slug-n-jug be any more liable to a long and happy life if it was fed a constant diet of 25:1 and allowed to run a bit rich if it liked? That and a fairly conservative duty cycle should let it live a long and useful life. I feel we expect too much from things sometimes. It's a garden saw, not a pro saw by any means and belongs to the same family as my plastic Partner. It's cheap and fairly effective and that's about all. build quality is far below that of my Husky or the little Stihl. I think it's all about knowing the limitations of cheap stuff and working within those limits. I've a feeling it could go on for ages treated kindly.

Tell you what, I'll use my partner thing as much as I can, run it on 25:1, not tune it and be fairly easy on it. Ask me in ten years if I was right


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nailgunner said:


> no user-serviceable parts inside. oh, let's see
> 
> Thinking on the poor thing, I mean Wild thing, er, thingy, would the slug-n-jug be any more liable to a long and happy life if it was fed a constant diet of 25:1 and allowed to run a bit rich if it liked? That and a fairly conservative duty cycle should let it live a long and useful life. I feel we expect too much from things sometimes. It's a garden saw, not a pro saw by any means and belongs to the same family as my plastic Partner. It's cheap and fairly effective and that's about all. build quality is far below that of my Husky or the little Stihl. I think it's all about knowing the limitations of cheap stuff and working within those limits. I've a feeling it could go on for ages treated kindly.
> 
> Tell you what, I'll use my partner thing as much as I can, run it on 25:1, not tune it and be fairly easy on it. Ask me in ten years if I was right



No need for 25:1, I run 40:1 and with a proper tune (they come too lean from the factory), it should last a good long time for what it is. I'd expect if you were to measure it's life in how many cords it will cut it should be around 80-100 cord life expectancy. While that is well below most pro saws, it's not bad for a cheapy $100 walmart saw (mine was $100 when it was bought 10 years ago by my dad, I know its more now).


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

> I'd expect if you were to measure it's life in how many cords it will cut it should be around 80-100 cord life expectancy



That I am affraid is a dream, even well maintained I would doubt few ever go much past 50 hours of run time. And it would be some trick to cut a couple cords of wood an hour with that saw. I must admit just out of school and buying a house low on cash, I cut a winters wood with a wild thing took about 40 hours to cut what I can now cut in a day, and after that the saw was near done though I sold it to a guy on the street outside a pawn shop for near what I paid, LOL seeing I pulled it out of a clearance bin in the first place.

More oil will help later in the wild things life to help keep compression up by filling gouges in the jug with oil. But no matter what oil you put in it it's still junk by design. Though I would think it would be a good candidate for castor oil.

If I wanted to make one last, the first thing I would do before ever running it would be to pull it down and round the edges of the ports, then open the muffler up and adjust the carb and ditch the safety chain it comes with in favor of a non safety low pro chain to at least give it a fighting chance.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 27, 2008)

timberwolf said:


> That I am affraid is a dream, even well maintained I would doubt few ever go much past 50 hours of run time. And it would be some trick to cut a couple cords of wood an hour with that saw. I must admit just out of school and buying a house low on cash, I cut a winters wood with a wild thing took about 40 hours to cut what I can now cut in a day, and after that the saw was near done though I sold it to a guy on the street outside a pawn shop for near what I paid, LOL seeing I pulled it out of a clearance bin in the first place.
> 
> More oil will help later in the wild things life to help keep compression up by filling gouges in the jug with oil. But no matter what oil you put in it it's still junk by design. Though I would think it would be a good candidate for castor oil.
> 
> If I wanted to make one last, the first thing I would do before ever running it would be to pull it down and round the edges of the ports, then open the muffler up and adjust the carb and ditch the safety chain it comes with in favor of a non safety low pro chain to at least give it a fighting chance.



Not sure what was up with yours, but mine is well past 50 hours of run time (I'd estimate around 150 hours right now) and it's done about 4 cords of firewood and a TON of trimming (thats where most of the hours come from really). Mine still looks like new when you look at the P&C and it has tons of compression still. Maybe 80-100 cords is on the high side, but I bet it could be done if you take care of the saw and all you use it for is firewood. Heck, is mine had only been used for firewood it would be well into the 20 cord range by now. 

As far as it taking 40 hours to cut what you do in a day now, there must have been something wrong with your wild thing (assuming it's a 2375 not the newer ones anyway), mine can almost keep up with an 026 (in wood under 12") and I haven't done much to it, just a mild muffler mod and tune.


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

LOl, a wild thing on it's best day will take 30 seconds to chew through a 12 inch hardwood :censored: . My ported 066 with square chain and 9 pin gear about 2 seconds, 088 faster yet, ported 70-80 cc saws not far behind that, 359 runs like it has 90ccs. No boasting bragging or what not, just been there done that, thems the facts. 

372BB in 14 inch wood


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUG4M1Nd2Vg 

066 BB in 11 inch wood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxhiTbvzCEQ



There was nothing wrong with my wild thing at the time, just there is a whole lot more right with the saws and chain I use today.

Also if your wild thing is almost even with your 026 then there is something wrong with your 026.


----------



## Big Saw man (Mar 31, 2013)

Jonny Quest said:


> Doh!
> 
> I wish I had seen these reviews BEFORE I bought my 385XP. Live & Learn.



Me too!! I do have a Wild thing story. I just purchased a almost new 4000 poulan from a guy that sells new saws, at a good price $125. The saw does not look likes it my have cut 5 loads of fire wood. The guy traded it on a Wild Thing, boy is he in for some sad news. I have a 365 special husq the 4000 may cut just a little better but the real champ is the 3700, it is just a little behind the 4000. My old 4200 will cut close to my new 372xp. My 5200 out cuts my 6 year old Stihl 660 mag.What's the big deal? I bought the 4200 new in 1980, 33 years old. Poulan was American made had saws 30 years ago that equal saws of today and they traded it for the "Wild Thing" go figure. They should bring them back out with chain brakes and junk the other stuff they are selling.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 31, 2013)

Big Saw man said:


> Me too!! I do have a Wild thing story. I just purchased a almost new 4000 poulan from a guy that sells new saws, at a good price $125. The saw does not look likes it my have cut 5 loads of fire wood. The guy traded it on a Wild Thing, boy is he in for some sad news. I have a 365 special husq the 4000 may cut just a little better but the real champ is the 3700, it is just a little behind the 4000. My old 4200 will cut close to my new 372xp. My 5200 out cuts my 6 year old Stihl 660 mag.What's the big deal? I bought the 4200 new in 1980, 33 years old. Poulan was American made had saws 30 years ago that equal saws of today and they traded it for the "Wild Thing" go figure. They should bring them back out with chain brakes and junk the other stuff they are selling.


You are replying to 5 year old thread - the trail's pretty cold by now. I would not dream of trading a 4000 for a Wild Thing, but a Wild Thing can work quite well for a very long time if you take care of it. The Wild Thing has gone through many significant changes of over the years, they are not all the same. For a while they got choked up with cat mufflers and lowered port timing, but later they got strato engines and better mufflers. Their biggest problems are lack of A/V, an absolutely awful skip Lo Pro safety chain, and overly lean tuning on some. Tune it, open the muffler an put a good chain on it and it will cut a lot of wood - the engines can make good power. The bare aluminum bores will not tolerate any abuse, but with good fuel and oil mix, proper mixture and a properly oiled filter they hold up well. And of course you could get the Poulan Pro version with good A/V and a chrome bore. if you want to step up to maybe half the price of an MS250.


----------



## ROWDY (Mar 31, 2013)

I bought one from the neighbor about 4 or 5 years ago just to help him with some extra cash. Just a couple weeks ago I removed the spark plug to see the P&C, well its scuffed up but not melted. Then I done a compression test, 140Lbs. The rope recoil needs some attention for sure. then I started it. The carb needs adjusted, it sputters at the squeeze of the trigger. but it did start easy with old fuel in it.


----------



## Big Saw man (Mar 31, 2013)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> You are replying to 5 year old thread - the trail's pretty cold by now. I would not dream of trading a 4000 for a Wild Thing, but a Wild Thing can work quite well for a very long time if you take care of it. The Wild Thing has gone through many significant changes of over the years, they are not all the same. For a while they got choked up with cat mufflers and lowered port timing, but later they got strato engines and better mufflers. Their biggest problems are lack of A/V, an absolutely awful skip Lo Pro safety chain, and overly lean tuning on some. Tune it, open the muffler an put a good chain on it and it will cut a lot of wood - the engines can make good power. The bare aluminum bores will not tolerate any abuse, but with good fuel and oil mix, proper mixture and a properly oiled filter they hold up well. And of course you could get the Poulan Pro version with good A/V and a chrome bore. if you want to step up to maybe half the price of an MS250.



I'm 57 worked with saws all my life, my first job, I have sold them was even a rep. and had a tree service. I have new Husq. and Stihl saws but I always take one old Poulan with me and end up using it. Something sure went wrong when 33 years ago the had as good of saws that are sold today. But I really don't have a clue on what they have today. I rebuild old xl12s as a hobby, I have been asked to work on some of the new Poulans and won't. Many co. go down the wrong road, I think they did.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 31, 2013)

This saw should be banished into obscurity. I see folks who buy them with prolly all the funds they can scrape together trying to provide heat for the family and then after a month or two here they come to the shop to have them repaired.
About half are trashed, scored cylinders, low compression, no cost effective way to repair them and the other 50% have the fuel lines rotted or turned to dust, the fuel filter is laying on the bottom of the tank and they have cranked and cranked pulling up all the dirt and fines in the carb. Only option is new fuel lines and going thru the carb, we get 14.00 for the kit, 35.00 for a carb rebuild, 2.99 for the fuel lines and 8.50 labor to replace them, throw in 5.00 for a chain sharpening, so 65.00-70.00 after tax, I feel sorry for the purchaser. Most people have them repaired, some we talk into replacing them with a used or new saw that will last. Many who try to be the do-it-yourselfer and rebuild the carb usually crack the cheap plastic manifold and come back in with their heads hanging. Most purchasers of these are folks that just don't have the extra income to buy a "real" saw, but can scratch up just enough to keep these going. A sign of the economic times and that of a disposable society. I'd rather use a axe for a year and save enough to buy a saw that will be dependable and reliable for years to come, sadly most don't understand it will cost them more in the long run to operate one of these pieces of chit, same with the featherlite series of trimmers and blowers, however the problem is not unique to Poulan, troy-bilt *** products are as bad.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 31, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> This saw should be banished into obscurity. I see folks who buy them with prolly all the funds they can scrape together trying to provide heat for the family and then after a month or two here they come to the shop to have them repaired.
> About half are trashed, scored cylinders, low compression, no cost effective way to repair them and the other 50% have the fuel lines rotted or turned to dust, the fuel filter is laying on the bottom of the tank and they have cranked and cranked pulling up all the dirt and fines in the carb. Only option is new fuel lines and going thru the carb, we get 14.00 for the kit, 35.00 for a carb rebuild, 2.99 for the fuel lines and 8.50 labor to replace them, throw in 5.00 for a chain sharpening, so 65.00-70.00 after tax, I feel sorry for the purchaser. Most people have them repaired, some we talk into replacing them with a used or new saw that will last. Many who try to be the do-it-yourselfer and rebuild the carb usually crack the cheap plastic manifold and come back in with their heads hanging. Most purchasers of these are folks that just don't have the extra income to buy a "real" saw, but can scratch up just enough to keep these going. A sign of the economic times and that of a disposable society. I'd rather use a axe for a year and save enough to buy a saw that will be dependable and reliable for years to come, sadly most don't understand it will cost them more in the long run to operate one of these pieces of chit, same with the featherlite series of trimmers and blowers, however the problem is not unique to Poulan, troy-bilt *** products are as bad.


the carbs are made by Walbro and Zama, they're made with materials that are basically the same as is used in an MS250. There have been many, many saws made with carbs set too lean, but at least the Wild Thing carbs are adjustable. I've never even come close to cracking one of the manifolds - you'd have to be a total hack to do that. 

Are you saying it would cost less to make similar repairs on a Stihl? Of course it wouldn't, the saw just costs more. The parts likely do too.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 31, 2013)

To say a Wildthing is the quality of a 250 or similar Husky 350/455 is ignoring reality, go to a saw shop and asked what the most freqent saw is thru the door, most will say a Wildthing, cheap diaposable cylinder, most have come with fuel lines that are similar to vinyl, although the last couple have had a tygon type material, they are nothing more than 50 hour saws as Timberwolf stated, cheap materials are used thru out, a waste of money in my book. There must be a ton of hacks out there, we'll sell three or four manifolds a week, some want new, some go to the saw shed were we have 150-200 Wildthing carcasses, and pluck a used one, we give 15.00 for the scored, trashed little piles of plastic. A Stihl/Husky/Echo will cost the same for the repairs, but they are infrequent and most are only after years of hard use, owners have returned their investment many times over. It's not after a few weeks or within the first two or three months. In a way they are great for our business, many folks are an easy sell for a quality used or new saw after the disappointment they suffer from throwing away a 100-120.00, then they become a long time customer on chains, bar oil and mix because you steered them to a dependable, quality product that actually gives a return on their money.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 31, 2013)

You are ignoring the massively higher volume of Wild Things that are sold, and the fact that they are sold to far less informed customers. The low end Stihls are simply copies of Poulans - they copied the plastic case construction with clamshell engines. They made some basic design errors such as the bar studs that screw into the plastic case and using an inboard clutch with a plastic case (which Poulan had now done too). I'd rather replace fuel lines than a case. 

If you compare a Poulan Pro PP260 (an A/V Wild Thing with a chrome bore) to an MS250 they are of exactly the same materials and construction and quality. The MS250 costs more to buy and so do the parts. The PP260 was replaced years ago with strato engined designs, as was the Wild Thing, while the Stihl is only now catching up.


----------



## Big Saw man (Mar 31, 2013)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> You are ignoring the massively higher volume of Wild Things that are sold, and the fact that they are sold to far less informed customers. The low end Stihls are simply copies of Poulans - they copied the plastic case construction with clamshell engines. They made some basic design errors such as the bar studs that screw into the plastic case and using an inboard clutch with a plastic case (which Poulan had now done too). I'd rather replace fuel lines than a case.
> 
> If you compare a Poulan Pro PP260 (an A/V Wild Thing with a chrome bore) to an MS250 they are of exactly the same materials and construction and quality. The MS250 costs more to buy and so do the parts. The PP260 was replaced years ago with strato engined designs, as was the Wild Thing, while the Stihl is only now catching up.



That's interesting, But a $100 will get you a old 3400/3700 and they are better than what you get today. When I sold Poulan the micro 2.0 was $95 the super 25 was $120, the micro is junk the 25's last for ever. I like the pro saws of Husq and stihl. But some others are good too. I like when someone starts telling me how if you don't have a stihl you don't have a saw. My buddy has 3- ms290 I have 2 old 55R they out cut the 290. My 350 and 351 would out cut it too. I put a .325 sprocket and bar on my 55 R and it's tough. I have shut a dozen up in my driveway. I have a brand new 395xp and 372xp and a 660mag stihl. My stock 385xp smokes the 660. The 660 and 440 sound powerful and loud. If you did not have both side buy side you would say the Stihl would out cut it.It won't. 440is = to a 372xp but my 365s will smoke it. My 3700 Poulan is just a little under the 440. But the 440/660 have a great feel a balanced saw, and they do cut. My old 4200 is equal to the 440 but out cuts it by just a little. And the clutch was weak in the saw for the past 15 years.


----------



## Big Saw man (Mar 31, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> To say a Wildthing is the quality of a 250 or similar Husky 350/455 is ignoring reality, go to a saw shop and asked what the most freqent saw is thru the door, most will say a Wildthing, cheap diaposable cylinder, most have come with fuel lines that are similar to vinyl, although the last couple have had a tygon type material, they are nothing more than 50 hour saws as Timberwolf stated, cheap materials are used thru out, a waste of money in my book. There must be a ton of hacks out there, we'll sell three or four manifolds a week, some want new, some go to the saw shed were we have 150-200 Wildthing carcasses, and pluck a used one, we give 15.00 for the scored, trashed little piles of plastic. A Stihl/Husky/Echo will cost the same for the repairs, but they are infrequent and most are only after years of hard use, owners have returned their investment many times over. It's not after a few weeks or within the first two or three months. In a way they are great for our business, many folks are an easy sell for a quality used or new saw after the disappointment they suffer from throwing away a 100-120.00, then they become a long time customer on chains, bar oil and mix because you steered them to a dependable, quality product that actually gives a return on their money.



I agree with the 50 hour statement. My neighbor cuts wood with me, I have 30 acres just 1/4 from my house. He won't use my saws(that's ok with me) he bought a new poulan ? it was 42cc. I'd say it lasted about 40 hrs hard cutting. He got a used one it lasted even less. I sold him a old JD 65ev like brand new same as echo he has 2 years on it. I will have to say I have replaced 7 bars on my 55Rs and they are both still strong. buddy has a 455 and 460 they have 5-6 years on them. Best deal I ever made on a saw was a 365s husq $100 pawn shop rag looking saw , have to turn it off with the choke. It CUTS I love it.


----------



## Big Saw man (Mar 31, 2013)

timberwolf said:


> That I am affraid is a dream, even well maintained I would doubt few ever go much past 50 hours of run time. And it would be some trick to cut a couple cords of wood an hour with that saw. I must admit just out of school and buying a house low on cash, I cut a winters wood with a wild thing took about 40 hours to cut what I can now cut in a day, and after that the saw was near done though I sold it to a guy on the street outside a pawn shop for near what I paid, LOL seeing I pulled it out of a clearance bin in the first place.
> 
> More oil will help later in the wild things life to help keep compression up by filling gouges in the jug with oil. But no matter what oil you put in it it's still junk by design. Though I would think it would be a good candidate for castor oil.
> 
> If I wanted to make one last, the first thing I would do before ever running it would be to pull it down and round the edges of the ports, then open the muffler up and adjust the carb and ditch the safety chain it comes with in favor of a non safety low pro chain to at least give it a fighting chance.



I have one friend that buys what is on sale, he bought 2 wild things saws. He said the 2 were less than a husky. If one broke he would have parts. He has got way more than 50 hours on them, but one may have died.He runs a lot of oil in them, they smoke bad. And he is always changing plugs.


----------



## Chris-PA (Apr 1, 2013)

Big Saw man said:


> That's interesting, But a $100 will get you a old 3400/3700 and they are better than what you get today. When I sold Poulan the micro 2.0 was $95 the super 25 was $120, the micro is junk the 25's last for ever. I like the pro saws of Husq and stihl. But some others are good too. I like when someone starts telling me how if you don't have a stihl you don't have a saw. My buddy has 3- ms290 I have 2 old 55R they out cut the 290. My 350 and 351 would out cut it too. I put a .325 sprocket and bar on my 55 R and it's tough. I have shut a dozen up in my driveway. I have a brand new 395xp and 372xp and a 660mag stihl. My stock 385xp smokes the 660. The 660 and 440 sound powerful and loud. If you did not have both side buy side you would say the Stihl would out cut it.It won't. 440is = to a 372xp but my 365s will smoke it. My 3700 Poulan is just a little under the 440. But the 440/660 have a great feel a balanced saw, and they do cut. My old 4200 is equal to the 440 but out cuts it by just a little. And the clutch was weak in the saw for the past 15 years.


An older used saw works fine for you or me, but most people are not going to work on their own saw. Most people don't know which end of a tool to hold or which way to turn it or have ay feel for what is tight. And they want A/V and chain brakes. If they get an old saw with bad crank seals they'll take it to the dealer, who usually won't want to work on it and will try to talk them into an overpriced copy of a modern Poulan. 



Big Saw man said:


> I have one friend that buys what is on sale, he bought 2 wild things saws. He said the 2 were less than a husky. If one broke he would have parts. He has got way more than 50 hours on them, but one may have died.He runs a lot of oil in them, they smoke bad. And he is always changing plugs.


So he abused them and they held up OK - too much oil is not a help to the saw.

You've basically said you have no experience with them, but yet you "know" they are junk. I have several of these saws, and I've taken several apart and modified them. They are entirely conventional construction for plastic cased saw (they should be, everyone copied them), and all the basic systems are simple and sturdy. I have one I'm running now that I put together from a 1995 saw. It's running the original oil pump, still works fine after 18 years. Another was from 2003, and I re-used all the fuel lines and the carb was perfect - it had been straight gassed so I put a new engine in it and it's fine too.


----------



## Big Saw man (Apr 1, 2013)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> An older used saw works fine for you or me, but most people are not going to work on their own saw. Most people don't know which end of a tool to hold or which way to turn it or have ay feel for what is tight. And they want A/V and chain brakes. If they get an old saw with bad crank seals they'll take it to the dealer, who usually won't want to work on it and will try to talk them into an overpriced copy of a modern Poulan.
> 
> So he abused them and they held up OK - too much oil is not a help to the saw.
> 
> You've basically said you have no experience with them, but yet you "know" they are junk. I have several of these saws, and I've taken several apart and modified them. They are entirely conventional construction for plastic cased saw (they should be, everyone copied them), and all the basic systems are simple and sturdy. I have one I'm running now that I put together from a 1995 saw. It's running the original oil pump, still works fine after 18 years. Another was from 2003, and I re-used all the fuel lines and the carb was perfect - it had been straight gassed so I put a new engine in it and it's fine too.



Look, if that's what you like go for it. I have saws 35 years old that work great and have little done to them. In 2045 if you can show me one "Wild Thing" I'll tell you that were right and I was wrong. My experience is they are junk, I don't use junk. Everyone makes some junk saws, and I don't fool with them either. If that's what you like they are laying every where for pennies or free. You can fix anything they are throw away saws....You don't see them sold as parts on ebay because they are not worth the freight.


----------



## Chris-PA (Apr 1, 2013)

Big Saw man said:


> You don't see them sold as parts on ebay because they are not worth the freight.


There are tons of parts for them on eBay, I buy them all the time.


----------



## Kostas (Apr 1, 2013)

Big Saw man said:


> Look, if that's what you like go for it. I have saws 35 years old that work great and have little done to them. In 2045 if you can show me one "Wild Thing" I'll tell you that were right and I was wrong. My experience is they are junk, I don't use junk. Everyone makes some junk saws, and I don't fool with them either. If that's what you like they are laying every where for pennies or free. You can fix anything they are throw away saws....You don't see them sold as parts on ebay because they are not worth the freight.



Can you tell me one good reason for calling them junk?Have you ever seen an oil pump or a starter pulley from a ms290/310/390?Now we can speak what junk is.


----------



## Big Saw man (Apr 1, 2013)

Kostas said:


> Can you tell me one good reason for calling them junk?Have you ever seen an oil pump or a starter pulley from a ms290/310/390?Now we can speak what junk is.



I have had 2 Stihl ms 290's and a 017 and a 170 in my tree service for at least 10 years. I gave all to a friend but the 170. I don/t like a ms290 they are too heavy and my (non Pro 350hush will out cut it at 3 lbs lighter. You are not going to tell me that or any other Stihl owner that a "Wild Thing" is as good as a Stihl or any Stihl . This comes from a man that really does not like a stihl. I have 15 saws I work with, about 15 more in my old working saw collection. And about 10 I just put up. All my working saws are husq. except for 2 660mags and a 440mag. I also have about 50 old Homlite XL12's I have collected up over the years. That I restore when I'm slow in the winter. That was a good saw, I'll bet a plug and new gas is all it would take to get 25 of them running. Maybe it bothers you me calling it junk. Poulan made the finest chainsaws anywhere back in the day. I collect old poulans they were as good 33 years ago as stihl and husq are today. And what they make today are junk next to what they made 15-30 years ago. If you don't believe me that's ok. We just don't agree. I'm sure any saw shop would be glad to give all the dead ones you want.


----------



## Chris-PA (Apr 1, 2013)

I could care less if you like them or call them junk. You revived and old thread to make statements on something you admitted you had no experience with, and simply incorrect things such as the bit about parts availability. Basically, if you don't like them why not simply say, "I don't like those", rather than trying to speak as if you are an authority when you clearly have no knowledge of them?

I like them because they are a good value. I can cut all my firewood with one, and I can collect spare parts and saws virtually for nothing to keep it going as long as I want because there are a bazillion of them out there. That works for me and keeps my home warm, but no one said you ever have to use or work on one.


----------



## Kostas (Apr 1, 2013)

Big Saw man said:


> I have had 2 Stihl ms 290's and a 017 and a 170 in my tree service for at least 10 years. I gave all to a friend but the 170. I don/t like a ms290 they are too heavy and my (non Pro 350hush will out cut it at 3 lbs lighter. You are not going to tell me that or any other Stihl owner that a "Wild Thing" is as good as a Stihl or any Stihl . This comes from a man that really does not like a stihl. I have 15 saws I work with, about 15 more in my old working saw collection. And about 10 I just put up. All my working saws are husq. except for 2 660mags and a 440mag. I also have about 50 old Homlite XL12's I have collected up over the years. That I restore when I'm slow in the winter. That was a good saw, I'll bet a plug and new gas is all it would take to get 25 of them running. Maybe it bothers you me calling it junk. Poulan made the finest chainsaws anywhere back in the day. I collect old poulans they were as good 33 years ago as stihl and husq are today. And what they make today are junk next to what they made 15-30 years ago. If you don't believe me that's ok. We just don't agree. I'm sure any saw shop would be glad to give all the dead ones you want.



I have been in forums many years and i know first hand that conflicts don't lead anywhere.This will be my last respond,i promise.I told you to give one reason that Wildthing is junk and you tell me that you are running saws for 15 years or so and all your saws are Husqvarna and Stihl.I don't bother when someone call Poulans junk,why sould i care?I am not a shareholder in Poulan.What bothers me is when people compare the wildthing with a pro saw from Stihl or any other brand.I've ran my friend's ms 211 and WOW,what a saw.


----------



## Big Saw man (Apr 1, 2013)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> I could care less if you like them or call them junk. You revived and old thread to make statements on something you admitted you had no experience with, and simply incorrect things such as the bit about parts availability. Basically, if you don't like them why not simply say, "I don't like those", rather than trying to speak as if you are an authority when you clearly have no knowledge of them?
> 
> I like them because they are a good value. I can cut all my firewood with one, and I can collect spare parts and saws virtually for nothing to keep it going as long as I want because there are a bazillion of them out there. That works for me and keeps my home warm, but no one said you ever have to use or work on one.



I did not mean to make you mad, my a lot of people think I stupid because I have so many saws. And I'm always buying another one. If that works for you that's great. I called my neighbor he dropped of his new Poulan 5020 so I could check it out. I will cut some with it in the next day or so and let you know what I think. He said its smooth running and sounds good.


----------



## Sabertooth (Apr 3, 2013)

Poulan Wild Thing is quite the thing. For Buddy that cuts close to nothing a year, I'm sure its O.K.

In reality...The Wild Thing is made from recycled pop cans and Chinese children tears.


----------



## Big Saw man (Apr 4, 2013)

Kostas said:


> I have been in forums many years and i know first hand that conflicts don't lead anywhere.This will be my last respond,i promise.I told you to give one reason that Wildthing is junk and you tell me that you are running saws for 15 years or so and all your saws are Husqvarna and Stihl.I don't bother when someone call Poulans junk,why sould i care?I am not a shareholder in Poulan.What bothers me is when people compare the wildthing with a pro saw from Stihl or any other brand.I've ran my friend's ms 211 and WOW,what a saw.



I'm 57 I have was running saws at 12. Yesterday I ran my buddies Poulan 5020 which I understand is the best saw they have today. It started well, it idled well. It didn't cut good at all but I'm not use to cutting with the safety chain. I put one of my chains on and it good. It had decent power. But I'm not sure how long it would pull the comp. chain, it seemed to tax the saw a bit. I then took my 1997 Husq. 351 (not a pro saw-home owners saw). I ran it for a while, it had more power and cut fasted and sounded to be a more solid saw and it cut much smoother , it was also lighter. Again people that use saws on a regular basis buy something they can count on day in and day out. Yes, I work on my own saws but not as much as you would think. People buy "Wild Things " and such as an entry level saw or to clean up limbs or something. They sit in the shed more than run. If they get to using it much they move on to a real saw. I did say they were junk, I will have to say they were not as bad as I thought it would be. But still it did not sound solid, just don't think it would last long by the sound of it, sounded rough. My neighbor stopped on his way home I asked for him to run both saws. The first thing he noticed was how good his saw cut with my chain on it. After cutting with my 351 he said "Wow that saw is light and cuts good, makes my Poulan look like a piece of junk."


----------



## Big Saw man (Apr 4, 2013)

Sabertooth said:


> Poulan Wild Thing is quite the thing. For Buddy that cuts close to nothing a year, I'm sure its O.K.
> 
> In reality...The Wild Thing is made from recycled pop cans and Chinese children tears.



The Chinese are making copies of Stihl saws and Husq. I saw a 356 Husq. a friend bought almost new. It cut good but did not sound right, was rough. I noticed it just said 365, was not marked x-torq or special. I went on line and found them for sale for about $199-225. I'm sure Stihl and Husq. are not happy that china has stolen and making saws with their name on it. Don't worry Obama will stop that too.Yea, right.


----------



## kmcinms (Apr 4, 2013)

*wow*

I believe this thread has done run it's course.....


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 4, 2013)

kmcinms said:


> I believe this thread has done run it's course.....


Getting close to agreeing with you, The wildthing was not made to compete with a pro saw. Two different animals. Will they hold up under full time use, probably not but wasn't sold as a saw for loggers. but you can't buy a pro saw for the price of one either. I have a small poulan and it does what it was designed for, not felling 36 inch oaks.


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 4, 2013)

I had one for a while and it cut ok. Started pretty easy too. IMO spend a little more and buy a small Husky.


----------



## PhilKawasakiuser (Oct 3, 2015)

I have a wildthing which ran pretty well for the price until it was used for several hours in a row on a very hot 115 degree day and now it takes probably 30 seconds after starting for it to have any power at all. It also vibrates more than I would expect and on some days also smokes a little bit to. It probably has less than 30 hours on it also. A few months ago after I had replaced all the fuel lines on it I tried to start it up and it made a very strange popping and gurgling noise which a few hours into trying to get it running I started to get annoyed since it seemed like everything I checked wasn't the issue I stripped it down further than ever before and discovered it had jumped time. I still don't quite understand how that happened but after watching a few tutorial videos on u-tube and consulting my neighbor who knows a descent amount more than me the timing had been reset and it was going again. Just a few days ago I opened up the case to take a look at it and noticed that most of the bar oil in it was no longer in it but in the case...seems like its almost always something with that thing. I haven't bothered to try fixing it since I don't plan on using it anymore now that I got a husqvarna 45 online used for $55 total and all it needed was a new on/off switch along with the correct width fuel lines to stop the gas leak. I also ended up picking up a 23 compact which is likely made by poulan unfortunately. I have noticed that it takes longer starting up when the temperature is a little bit lower than when the carbs settings were done. From the small amount of experiences I have had I personally think that there are worse saws than the poulans such like homelite. My neighbor bought one a few years ago when he was away from his place and needed one just for a short amount of time and found out that it leaked oil the first time it had been out of the box. On a totally different topic why do some people end up being banned from this site?


----------



## xPosTech (Oct 6, 2015)

Well they don't get banned for resurrecting old threads. If they were I would have been banned from not a few forums.  

Ted


----------



## PhilKawasakiuser (Oct 6, 2015)

xPosTech said:


> Well they don't get banned for resurrecting old threads. If they were I would have been banned from not a few forums.
> 
> Ted


I see there is still plenty of time and if you do ever and are frustrated because of it you can just go get another email address.


----------



## PhilKawasakiuser (Oct 6, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> There are tons of parts for them on eBay, I buy them all the time.


I am not at all shocked that people buy poulan parts online all the time since they are breaking down all the time and require your time more than a skitzophrenic, drug addicted, and pregnant young woman. I have one and it recently jumped time which is something that a practically never happens with higher quality saws. Note I didn't say higher cost saws since in the long run it will probably tend to cost you less since it wont need to be replaced possibly within your lifetime even.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 7, 2015)

A friend of mine brought a truckload of wood over so I used the opportunity to haul out a few of my saws and compared how they ran. As I guessed, my 346xp out cut everything, even some larger saws but then again they were homeowner's saws like MS390, 029, Super EZ and a MS280 which I was impressed with. Those two saws are really the only ones that impressed me but I have a few others that I didn't try because I ran out of wood. I liked the Super EZ even though it was a bunch slower than the 346.


----------



## PhilKawasakiuser (Jan 9, 2017)

Been curious if my overtightening the cap caused mine to have a scored piston and poor compression? It runs and cuts but nothing like it should especially since it has so little run time overall. Probably could count the tanks of gas its used on my hands. The thing seems to need re-adjusting/ tuning everytime I want to use it. The case is also a pain the the but. It looks close to new but the latches come off making the saw fall out when attempting to carry it by the handle within a couple seconds. It was a good one but not for long. Was also a waste of money. Its the worst runner I have and the only one I got new! My first chainsaw. If I hadn't came across a good one right after that one I would be using a electric corded Craftsman instead! The craftsman isn't that bad by the way. Better then the new 14" homelite's I have used.


----------



## PhilKawasakiuser (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow!!! I need to start checking the dates of posts


----------



## PhilKawasakiuser (Jan 13, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> A friend of mine brought a truckload of wood over so I used the opportunity to haul out a few of my saws and compared how they ran. As I guessed, my 346xp out cut everything, even some larger saws but then again they were homeowner's saws like MS390, 029, Super EZ and a MS280 which I was impressed with. Those two saws are really the only ones that impressed me but I have a few others that I didn't try because I ran out of wood. I liked the Super EZ even though it was a bunch slower than the 346.


I'll outcut anyone anytime using my Husqvarna 45 homeowners chainsaw with a new stihl brand chain and them using a dead or very dull chain. Comparing saws by speed they cut is a hard way to rate them unless all other factors are controlled and identical including what is being cut and wood is natural and no two pieces are identical


----------



## dougand3 (Jan 13, 2017)

PhilKawasakiuser said:


> Been curious if my overtightening the cap caused mine to have a scored piston and poor compression?



Fuel Cap tightness has nothing to do with it. There is a duckbill valve in the cap that is the fuel tank vent.
The saw scored because you ran it too lean. You have to richen the H-L screws because they come too lean from the factory.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 13, 2017)

PhilKawasakiuser said:


> Been curious if my overtightening the cap caused mine to have a scored piston and poor compression? It runs and cuts but nothing like it should especially since it has so little run time overall. Probably could count the tanks of gas its used on my hands. The thing seems to need re-adjusting/ tuning everytime I want to use it. The case is also a pain the the but. It looks close to new but the latches come off making the saw fall out when attempting to carry it by the handle within a couple seconds. It was a good one but not for long. Was also a waste of money. Its the worst runner I have and the only one I got new! My first chainsaw. If I hadn't came across a good one right after that one I would be using a electric corded Craftsman instead! The craftsman isn't that bad by the way. Better then the new 14" homelite's I have used.


I agree with @dougand3 above - tightening the cap had nothing to do with it. Sadly, the mixture on any saw with a non AT/MT carb can be off and cause damage to the engine quite rapidly. 

If it's cored the way it runs and how well it holds a tune may not mean anything - the engine is damaged. 

As for the case, use a heat gun to soften the latches and reshape them so they hook properly again. It's just a cheap blow molded case.


----------

